# calf with pus in eye...?



## preparing (Aug 4, 2011)

2 month old calf with an eye that started watering and leaking clear now has pus around the eye. 

Do cows get pink eye? 

How do I treat him?


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

I'd be glad to comment if I could see the eye and the pus...Very unlikely to be pinkeye, sounds like this calf is your only cattle. Probably just got stuck with a hay or grass stem. Topside


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Can you post a photo here?

If you can get a hold of the calf, then you'll be able to examine the eye and see if it's a piece of hay, chaff, grass, and remove it. If it's pinkeye, it should be treated, the sooner, the better! Eye problems are nothing to wait around on.

This website will show you stages of pinkeye:
Pinkeye in Beef Cattle - Home - Virginia Cooperative Extension


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

G. Seddon said:


> Can you post a photo here?
> 
> If you can get a hold of the calf, then you'll be able to examine the eye and see if it's a piece of hay, chaff, grass, and remove it. If it's pinkeye, it should be treated, the sooner, the better! Eye problems are nothing to wait around on.
> 
> ...


Good advice. Yes, cattle do often get pinkeye and it can cause loss of sight in the eye.:cow:


----------

